# John Deere Or Cat Backhoe



## mr snow

What do u guys prefer Cat or Deere. Looking at early 2000 models around 3000 hours. Anything i should be looking at. Thanks


----------



## szippijr

The deere and cat are close to the same machine. I would buy a 2005 case m series. We sold our 3 cats. They were a very a** heavy machine. Driving arond site and going up hills, the front wheels were always popping up causing no control. Couldn't load on tag a long without backing up. The case has pilot controls and as well as insta acct hoe for precise control. With the zero percent finacing the payments are unbeatable.


----------



## js580sl

Between Deere and Cat. Deere Hands down wins my vote. Case and Deere are the top two machines in my mind. We have had a 1988 416 and a 1994 416B. Both had many problems. Now we have a 580SL, I love it. Never had any problems with it yet. only thing is it needs more front end weight and 2nd gear is very fast.A cat would out push a 580 any day.
A good machine that has been well maintained and operated properly can last at least another 6-7000 hours.
What are your plans for the machine?Feel free to ask any questions Id be happy to help.
Jim


----------



## Big Dog D

I have a 2000 Deere 410E and love it. I was a long time Case guy and was convinced that my next machine would be a 590 but let a Cat salesman convince me to demo a 426. Tried the 426, it was nice but still liked the Case. Figured that while I was at it that I would try the Deere too just to say that I did before buying the Case. The Deere dealer dropped of the 410 to demo and I didn't even bother trying it the first day, once I got on it though you couldn't get me off of it. It was balanced so much better, had more power, and got much better traction than the Case & Cat's I couldn't belive it. Went into the process convinced about the Case and came out a Deere lover! At the end of the demo I ordered a 410E with the JRB couplers for both the front and rear buckets and have never regretted it.


----------



## dirt digger

i would go case...with the case controls, you get so much better of a feel for the machine when each function is controlled individually


----------



## Nate

I have a John Deere 310 and love it, besides the one I own, I worked construction this summer running 3 different 410's. The 410 E is the best there is. I think the E series might have a longer wheelbase too cause it wouldn't "bounce" at all like most backhoes do. And to top it all off John Deere you can't beat there service, parts next day if not in stock, Dealers everywherere, And the parts cost less. John Deere's also have the best resale I believe so when it comes time for another one you get your money out of it. One thing I would urge you to do is buy one with MFWD (4x4) You willn't regret it. After I bought one with MFWD I will never go back.


----------



## dirt digger

Nate said:


> One thing I would urge you to do is buy one with MFWD (4x4) You willn't regret it. After I bought one with MFWD I will never go back.


the only reason that a backhoe should ever be 2 wheel drive is if it is only working on roads digging up pavement. any type of dirt work is almost always manditory reason for a 4x4


----------



## badranman

Excuse the ignorance but do any 4wd backhoes come with a transfer case to switch between 2wd and 4wd? Or are they locked in 4wd all the time?


----------



## Big Dog D

Nate said:


> I have a John Deere 310 and love it, besides the one I own, I worked construction this summer running 3 different 410's. The 410 E is the best there is. I think the E series might have a longer wheelbase too cause it wouldn't "bounce" at all like most backhoes do. And to top it all off John Deere you can't beat there service, parts next day if not in stock, Dealers everywherere, And the parts cost less. John Deere's also have the best resale I believe so when it comes time for another one you get your money out of it. One thing I would urge you to do is buy one with MFWD (4x4) You willn't regret it. After I bought one with MFWD I will never go back.


The wheelbase doesn't have much to do with the bounce. When you are dead x it's going to bounce no matter what. Most manufactures offer Ride Control as an option to help minimize and offset the bounce. The ride control controls the front lift arms via a computer to make the lift arms drop into an upward bounce to lessen the severity and make the machine settle down faster.


----------



## Big Dog D

badranman said:


> Excuse the ignorance but do any 4wd backhoes come with a transfer case to switch between 2wd and 4wd? Or are they locked in 4wd all the time?


As far as I know they all do have a way to go from 2 to 4 WD.


----------



## Oshkosh

*Most of my contrctor buddies run Cat????*



Big Dog D said:


> The wheelbase doesn't have much to do with the bounce. When you are dead x it's going to bounce no matter what. Most manufactures offer Ride Control as an option to help minimize and offset the bounce. The ride control controls the front lift arms via a computer to make the lift arms drop into an upward bounce to lessen the severity and make the machine settle down faster.


 Hi, I dont have a backhoe at this time but a half dozen of my friends that have a use for them are running Cats.
I asked why they went with Cat, first reason they all came up with was dealer support in this area.
One of the other reasons for a couple of them and I wonder if anyone else has run into this is that they said it came down to Cat and Deere and the Deere felt really unstable(Tippy) on uneven ground compaired to the Cat. Keep in mind two of these guys have owned nothing but Deere products(Going 30 years back) until their last purchase's.Two went from JCB to Cat.
Just curious as to the reasons guys have choosen what they are using.Not just brand loyalty.


----------



## js580sl

Ive always had Case and Deere as my two favorites. I would have to say the cat and deere are much more stable though. Once you get use to a 580 it wont bother you. Case by far rides the best over the road, speed wise and comfort. the over the center boom design helps alot compared to other machines.
As far as goin from 2wheel drive to 4, yes theres a electronic switch unless for example its an older machine such as a 580K then theres a lever on the floor. If you were to leave the machine in 4x4 on asphalt it would not be good for the machine.

Ride control is an awesome feature. A friend demoed a 580M turbo with the ride control option. I had a chance to run it, full heaped bucket of loose fill across a rough site, road like a cadillac.

does any body happen to have a 4n'1 on there machine? I dont but Ive run 2 machines that had one and I would highly consider getting one. Ive always been told you loose some lifting power and break out force but the advantages of it out weigh the disadvantages. One machine I ran that had it was a 420DIT and compared to a standard bucket it was heavier and you could feel it.
Jim


----------



## dirt digger

badranman said:


> Excuse the ignorance but do any 4wd backhoes come with a transfer case to switch between 2wd and 4wd? Or are they locked in 4wd all the time?


yes, there is a switch the go from 4 wheel to 2 wheel. The only time ours ever goes into 2 wheel is when we drive it on pavement. It turns and manuevers a lot easier in 2 wheel. But as soon as those front wheels hit dirt the switch is flicked into 4 wheel.


----------

